
ICANN approves non-Latin domain names - ryanwaggoner
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10387139-93.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=858219>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=904143>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=905268>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=911720>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=911878>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=912051>

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Ok, ok...I get it :)

